# testuz de toro



## irene.acler

Hola de nuevo 

_En el bar de la plaza, un retrato del dueño y dos clientes madrugadores: uno muy moreno y *con testuz de toro* y el otro pelirrojo y con cara de zorro._

No encuentro una traducción adecuada para "testuz de toro".
"Testa di toro" no me gusta, y tampoco se entiende mucho..estaba pensando en "con la fronte di toro", pero tampoco me convence...

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## lautaro

Puoi dire "sguardo da toro" o "sguardo fiero". Purtroppo _testuz _è solo fronte o nuca...ma "nuca da toro" fa ridere.


----------



## irene.acler

Eheh, in effetti non ha molto senso, né con nuca, né con testa o fronte..
"Sguardo fiero" mi piace già di più.


----------



## lautaro

Che dici di sciogliere la metafora?
"Sguardo fiero come quello di un toro".


----------



## irene.acler

Giusto, per mantenere l'immagine del toro. Oppure "sguardo fiero da toro"?


----------



## lautaro

sì, mi piace!


----------



## irene.acler

Però, uffi, a pensarci bene dovrei dire "uno moro dallo sguardo fiero da toro", e c'è un uso ridondante di "da" secondo me..forse è meglio come dici te.


----------



## 0scar

Ahí dice* testuz* de toro (_nuca o cuello_), en italiano_ nuca o collo_.
La expresión _cuello de toro_ es una descripción muy común de un tipo fuerte y de cuello corto, como un toro justamente, como un luchador de catch o levantador de pesa.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Oscar, no conocía la expresión. 
¿Alguien sabe si en italiano "collo di toro" se puede usar? A mí personalmente no me suena..


----------



## Azzurra

_Collo taurino_... no? A me torna come espressione...


----------



## 0scar

Acá hay muchos ejemplos, especialmente el tercer link que dice
"che è un uomo grande e grosso, con un *collo di toro*, e ha un'aria seria e onesta"

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&q=%22collo%20di%20toro%22


----------



## Silvia10975

Azzurra said:


> _Collo taurino_... no? A me torna come espressione...


Sì, per me è corretta!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, "collo taurino" va già meglio.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Irene:

Lo siento chica pero creo que lo voy a liar un poco. La testuz es la frente, no el cuello. En mi opinión, "cuello de toro" es una expresión lo suficientemente típica en español (de aquí) que si hubiese querido hacer alusión al cuello, la hubiese usado directamente. 

Por otro lado "testuz de toro" no me suena que sea una expresión fija, al menos por mi barrio, por lo que debe ser una descripción directa, así que diría que se trata de una persona con la frente grande y, posiblemente, saliente.

Lo lamento, en serio, porque parecía que teníais la traducción, pero es que no creo que haga referencia a su cuello, aunque puede que me equivoque, claro.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Pienso como Antpax


----------



## irene.acler

Ant, ¡bendita sea tu intervención!  

De hecho, el autor en cuestión es bastante detallado en sus descripciones, por eso efectivamente si hubiese querido decir "cuello" habría dicho eso y punto.
Entonces me dices que hace referencia a "una persona con la frente grande y, posiblemente, saliente". Pues hay que trabajar sobre esto.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Ant, ¡bendita sea tu intervención!
> 
> De hecho, el autor en cuestión es bastante detallado en sus descripciones, por eso efectivamente si hubiese querido decir "cuello" habría dicho eso y punto.
> Entonces me dices que hace referencia a "una persona con la frente grande y, posiblemente, saliente". Pues hay que trabajar sobre esto.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias.


 
Di niente Irene.  A lo mejor te puedes olvidar de lo del toro y buscar una expresión italiana que haga referencia a una frente de esas características (¿o es hacer trampas? ).

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, ahora empiezo a buscar..si encuentro algo os lo digo


----------



## Silvia10975

Facciamo fronte taurina, dai.


----------



## 0scar

Mier...coles la frente 

*testuz*
amb. En algunos animales, como el caballo, frente:
el caballo levantó la testuz al escuchar la detonación.

En otros, como el *toro* o el buey, *nuca*:
_el buey inclinó la testuz para recibir el yugo_.
WR


*testuz.*
(De testa).
1. amb. En algunos animales, frente ( parte superior de la cara).
2. amb. En otros animales, *nuca*.
Real Academia Española ©



*testuz* _s. amb. _
*1 *  Frente o parte superior de la cara de algunos animales, especialmente de los caballos. 
*2 * *Nuca* de algunos animales, especialmente del* toro*, el buey o la vaca.
Diccionario Manual de la Lengua Española Vox.© 2007 Larousse Editorial, S.L.


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> Mier...coles la frente
> 
> *testuz*
> amb. En algunos animales, como el caballo, frente:
> el caballo levantó la testuz al escuchar la detonación.
> 
> En otros, como el *toro* o el buey, *nuca*:
> _el buey inclinó la testuz para recibir el yugo_.
> WR ****
> 
> 
> *testuz.*
> (De testa).
> 1. amb. En algunos animales, frente ( parte superior de la cara).
> 2. amb. En otros animales, *nuca*.
> Real Academia Española ©


 

*** Exacto, el toro inclina la testuz, es decir, la frente para enseñar la nuca para que lo descabellen. *

En los toros, la testuz es la zona prominente de la frente, que realmente es la cornamenta en la zona del cráneo. Ahí va una esquema y ahí una foto. 

Como repito, me suena muy raro que el autor usase esta expresión para referirse a la nuca habiendo una tan española como "cuello de toro".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Silvia10975

Ecco, dopo aver visto lo schema, mi quoto di nuovo con "fronte taurina"!


----------



## 0scar

¡Estoy convencido!
Reconozco mi confusión, la *nuca* es la *frente, *no hay duda*.*

Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, ¡muy bien! 
¡Entonces hemos aclarado una duda!


----------



## Mª Antonia

Probablemente Antpax tiene razón.

Un poema de Valle Inclán dice:

           "Sobre la frente torva como testuz de toro,
            el zorongo de lienzo le pone algo de moro"

Parece que tiene que ver más con la frente.


----------



## 0scar

No hay duda, es la *frente*, también llamada *nuca* del toro o buey, como dice el diccionario Larrouse y el del WordReference.

Es el lugar donde se pone el yugo. Encontre esto para confirmarlo

"a) Cornal, es el que se coloca detrás de los cuernos, apoyando en la *testuz o nuca del animal*, a los que se ata con correas de cuero o con cuerdas, que también cruzan la frente. Por lo tanto, el animal ejerce la fuerza con las astas y con la frente, a las que va sujeto el yugo."

http://www.funjdiaz.net/folklore/07ficha.cfm?id=1583


----------

